# Welche Prog.-sprache wird da benutzt?



## pamax (29. Januar 2005)

Hi,

möchte wissen wie man des macht,dass das Wort "beispiel" fett hervorgehoben wird?
(in irgendeinem Text)
So wie bei dem Beispiel:
/tutorials188436.html&highlight=Beispiel

Danke Für euere Hilfe


----------



## Ultraflip (1. Februar 2005)

Das geht mit PHP, indem Du einen Text in einem String übergibst, das Wort in dem String suchst und durch das Wort mit den passenden HTML Tags ersetzt.


----------



## pamax (2. Februar 2005)

Was genau muss ich da machen?


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Februar 2005)

Mit sämmtlichen webfähigen Programmiersprachen.


----------

